# Edge 1030 connection question



## hjscm (Apr 5, 2018)

Ok so new to ebikes, I bought an edge 1030 to be my display on my S-Works levo. It says it is connected, but when i try to add a data screen it shows battery level 0 and the mode is not coming up on map #1. if i swipe to the last screen i can change modes from edge and it shows battery 99%. so i know it is connected but for some reason on the map screens i cannot not get it to show the bike data.
Thanks Chris


----------



## JillRide45 (Dec 11, 2015)

Did you download the Levo app from the connect IQ store?


----------



## hjscm (Apr 5, 2018)

i did but i saw some youtube videos were it looked like it uses that app. i could only figure out how to get the edge display. sounds confusing i know which i could explain it better. I did a reset and erase everything to start over and now i get the bike connected but i can't add data to the screen now. I know i am doing something stupidly wrong. Might have to go to a LBS and see if they have used one with levo. Shouldn't be hard in the bay area ca.
thanks


----------



## JillRide45 (Dec 11, 2015)

Not exactly sure about the 1030 but I have a 1000 and you must download the Levo app onto your phone and then transfer to the garmin. Then it will be one of your ride options (like train, race, etc.) Select it. On the data screens on page two if you make one small, I think it is 6 on the page it will let you show battery percentage.


----------



## hjscm (Apr 5, 2018)

I am wondering if it is a new software cause i did download from iq on phone and it did sync to garmin but does not show up as one of my rides. I think i might do another reset and see.
thanks


----------



## hjscm (Apr 5, 2018)

If i go into activities and apps on my phone specialized does not show up. but if i go to manage storage on phone it is there. Can't figure out how to make it an activity.


----------



## JillRide45 (Dec 11, 2015)

What phone do you have? Can you try doing everything through the computer instead of the phone?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## hjscm (Apr 5, 2018)

So i deleted everything and started fresh again. No workie. So decided to go for a ride cause i was frustrated. About 10 minutes into ride the data started to show up. Hopefully it stays up. Seems like the specialized is in data fields now and not an app installed on edge. Under apps i only see strava that i have installed. Thank you for taking the time and trying to help me.


----------



## hjscm (Apr 5, 2018)

Well went for another ride and it didn't show any info. So i am confused about why it is not working. Need to go to shop and find out why.


----------



## JillRide45 (Dec 11, 2015)

If u go data fields (say for training) and for page 1 you select 1 data field and then pick what that 1 should be do you have connect IQ option. If so pick that and then Levo. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## hjscm (Apr 5, 2018)

JillRide45 said:


> If u go data fields (say for training) and for page 1 you select 1 data field and then pick what that 1 should be do you have connect IQ option. If so pick that and then Levo.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


yes that is what i am dong. It worked that one ride now it shows up but no data for battery level or mode i am in. It does not work in data fields but if i swipe to last display it shows me the mode and battery level no problem. Just can't get the data field to populate


----------



## JillRide45 (Dec 11, 2015)

All I can say is UGH garmin software is so clumsy. Goodluck 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

